# 72 Hour Rewind



## linuspbmo (Oct 2, 2009)

I noticed a message on my genie this morning that said some networks could now be rewound 72 hours. They said the networks would be marked by a + sign but I'm not seeing any plus signs in the guide. Also, I didn't see the message on my HR-24 or H-25's. Does anyone know how this works.

Thanks


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

linuspbmo said:


> I noticed a message on my genie this morning that said some networks could now be rewound 72 hours. They said the networks would be marked by a + sign but I'm not seeing any plus signs in the guide. Also, I didn't see the message on my HR-24 or H-25's. Does anyone know how this works.
> 
> Thanks


Check out this link.
https://support.directv.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/4263/session/L3RpbWUvMTQzMjU2NzMzNS9zaWQvcFBTYV9kbm0=

Edit: I just tried this on my HR24 and there is nothing there for this feature. I believe this is only for the HR34 and 44 for now.

The message about this just popped up on my 24.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Are any if you DVRs connected to the Internet? 


Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## mkdtv21 (May 27, 2007)

Isn't this something that's been available for a while?


----------



## linuspbmo (Oct 2, 2009)

peds48 said:


> Are any if you DVRs connected to the Internet?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk
> 
> All of my receivers are connected to the internet.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

peds48 said:


> Are any if you DVRs connected to the Internet?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


It makes sense that you would have to be connected to the net.
My 24 is not connected to the net.
Might have to do that one day. That is a very nice feature if it works smoothly.


----------



## linuspbmo (Oct 2, 2009)

jimmie57 said:


> Check out this link.
> https://support.directv.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/4263/session/L3RpbWUvMTQzMjU2NzMzNS9zaWQvcFBTYV9kbm0=
> 
> Edit: I just tried this on my HR24 and there is nothing there for this feature. I believe this is only for the HR34 and 44 for now.


Thanks for the link, I still do not see any plus signs and when I floow the instructions in the link I don't see anything about rewind. Maybe it will take a while to update the guide.


----------



## mrknowitall526 (Nov 19, 2014)

Why would they just start sending messages about this now? Also isn't the + for VOD also? Confusing.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

linuspbmo said:


> Thanks for the link, I still do not see any plus signs and when I floow the instructions in the link I don't see anything about rewind. Maybe it will take a while to update the guide.


I assume the "+" sign is just the same old one that indicates a link to the network's associated VOD channel. But I agree, like you I haven't found any reference to a "72 Hour Rewind" label for any shows listed under the "Missed It? Watch Now!" category.

Sent from my SGH-M819N using Tapatalk


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

They are just reminding people of this. It's on all DVRs connected to the internet that have Video On Demand. The plus is on the channel name, not the actual programs, and it's not actually everything.... Just most things, in theory. And it is funny that they tell you 72 hours but don't actually note that on the Video On Demand pages


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

HoTat2 said:


> I assume the "+" sign is just the same old one that indicates a link to the network's associated VOD channel. But I agree, like you I haven't found any reference to a "72 Hour Rewind" label for any shows listed under the "Missed It? Watch Now!" category.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M819N using Tapatalk


Shows listed as  "Missed It? Watch Now!" as they ones known as 72 hour rewind.

Even tho this has been available since June last year, DIRECTV® "feels" that enough folks are now connected to the internet to start a campaign on this feature.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

jimmie57 said:


> .
> Might have to do that one day. That is a very nice feature if it works smoothly.


Same as with VOD, if you have a "good" internet connection it should work flawlessly. Mine does, FWIW.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

I'm finding the name, "72 hour rewind," and description rather disingenuous at the moment. Especially on channels that have restart. To me, 72 hour rewind means I can watch all the shows that have aired in the last 72 hours. To DIRECTV it apparently means some (a couple?) shows that were already going to be ondemand. 

I love the idea! Recently I've stumbled across shows to watch with Mrs. Tibber, already in progress, so I think I'll be able to rewind to them when we're both ready to watch. Alas, each time, I have come back to find that wasn't one of the 2 or 3 in the "What's new/missed" list. Bummer. 

My hope is the library will expand and they will get more shows for all the listed channels.

Peace,
Tom


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Tom Robertson said:


> I'm finding the name, "72 hour rewind," and description rather disingenuous at the moment. Especially on channels that have restart. To me, 72 hour rewind means I can watch all the shows that have aired in the last 72 hours.* To DIRECTV it apparently means some (a couple?) shows that were already going to be ondemand. *
> 
> I love the idea! Recently I've stumbled across shows to watch with Mrs. Tibber, already in progress, so I think I'll be able to rewind to them when we're both ready to watch. Alas, each time, I have come back to find that wasn't one of the 2 or 3 in the "What's new/missed" list. Bummer.
> 
> ...


Right, those are the ones that DIRECTV® is able to get the VOD version that includes ALL the commercials, it is the same copy as the one that was aired. I agree, this is nothing but "gimmicky"


----------



## linuspbmo (Oct 2, 2009)

I went to the Travel Channel and selected the missed it, watch it now which brought up several programs. None of those programs aired in the last 72 hours, for example the Bizarre Foods had one listed that aired on 5-18-2015. This is not just gimmicky it is annoying to advertise this function only to have it not available.


----------



## CTJon (Feb 5, 2007)

I find a lot of shows I missed aren't usually available on VOD for a few weeks - if they (and the networks) are going to fill in the most recent episodes rather than having to wait a bit it would be great - if just another name for what we have - who cares


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

"Forgot to set your HD DVR to record a show? 72 Hour Rewind is a new HD DVR feature that lets you immediately watch shows that aired in the past 72 hours. Now you'll never have to worry about missing a show again!"

It's not just gimmicky, it's incredible misleading. Just another example of stretching the truth so much that all it creates is unmet customer expectations.



peds48 said:


> Right, those are the ones that DIRECTV® is able to get the VOD version that includes ALL the commercials, it is the same copy as the one that was aired. I agree, this is nothing but "gimmicky"


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

raott said:


> "Forgot to set your HD DVR to record a show? 72 Hour Rewind is a new HD DVR feature that lets you immediately watch shows that aired in the past 72 hours. Now you'll never have to worry about missing a show again!"
> 
> It's not just gimmicky, it's incredible misleading. Just another example of stretching the truth so much that all it creates is unmet customer expectations.


I don't know, its such a hit and miss proposition. Right now in the missed it page for CBS I have 20 show titles, and selecting any of them show me all the episodes of that show that are currently available in the on demand. SO about five episodes for each of the 20 programs.

Its not just the shows in the last 72 hours in this section.

Also, correct me if I am wrong, but it wont even be the same in markets where the local CBS isn't O&O. I hope that message didn't go to everyone, but I am sure it did because cable channels don't have that issue.

I think the idea is great, making sure people know about the fact many shows are available on demand in cased they missed it, but they need to do better with how they word and promote it. Also, Half the issues is in how networks control all the rights to these programs. They need to secure all rights to all episodes of a series till the first episode of the next season and leave all current season up on demand till then, not just the last five. But that is out of Directvs hands in most cases.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> I don't know, its such a hit and miss proposition. Right now in the missed it page for CBS I have 20 show titles, and selecting any of them show me all the episodes of that show that are currently available in the on demand. SO about five episodes for each of the 20 programs.
> 
> Its not just the shows in the last 72 hours in this section.
> 
> ...


I'm not in an O&O market and only 5 programs are listed under the CBS station. A number of episodes are available, however.

I don't recall on-demand being available on the broadcast networks previously.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

bobnielsen said:


> I don't recall on-demand being available on the broadcast networks previously.


CBS, ABC and NBC VOD has been available for years, although most of its content was SD only. Seems to be a few more shows now on HD. FOX was added not too long ago.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

raott said:


> "Forgot to set your HD DVR to record a show? 72 Hour Rewind is a new HD DVR feature that lets you immediately watch shows that aired in the past 72 hours. Now you'll never have to worry about missing a show again!"
> 
> It's not just gimmicky, it's incredible misleading. Just another example of stretching the truth so much that all it creates is unmet customer expectations.


Ya, I agree. This is one of the things that drives up the wall with DIRECTV®.


----------



## mkdtv21 (May 27, 2007)

I thought this had nothing to do with On demand. I thought when you tuned to that channel and hit rewind it would start streaming from the internet the feed from the channel 72 hours earlier.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

mkdtv21 said:


> I thought this had nothing to do with On demand. I thought when you tuned to that channel and hit rewind it would start streaming from the internet the feed from the channel 72 hours earlier.


The genie has a symbol that is a rewind arrow in with the title of the program if it can be played from the start of the program.

The feature being discussed is entirely different. Go to the link I posted and read that for a good explanation of what this is.


----------



## mkdtv21 (May 27, 2007)

I wasn't being serious. I was just trying to make a joke that the statement was misleading.


----------



## studechip (Apr 16, 2012)

Well, they didn't say that ALL of the programming in the last 72 hours would be available! !devil12:


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Frankly what you are joking about is how I think it should work. Guide itself should go back 3days and you should be able to pick anything out of those entire three days and play it right from the guide. Then this feature would be awesome sauce.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

inkahauts said:


> Frankly what you are joking about is how I think it should work. Guide itself should go back 3days and you should be able to pick anything out of those entire three days and play it right from the guide. Then this feature would be awesome sauce.


I would not like my Guide cluttered up with old stuff in it.


----------



## linuspbmo (Oct 2, 2009)

If this worked like it should the guide would look like it does now but you could go back three days by pressing the back button. There would be no cluttering or change but that will never happen.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

linuspbmo said:


> If this worked like it should the guide would look like it does now but you could go back three days by pressing the back button. There would be no cluttering or change but that will never happen.


Would those 3 days then take away 3 days in the future ? What would happen for a person like me that is not connected to the internet with my TV system ? I think that would make things a lot more complicated than just knowing you want to go back and get off the guide to the left and press select. Several have reported that there are actually several episodes to be had and not just ones in the last 72 hours. To me that is a plus.


----------



## linuspbmo (Oct 2, 2009)

Anything is better than nothing but we are speculating what we would like in the future. We would have the full guide exactly like we have it now except you could go back three days. I do have internet on my system so I want the new features even if a few people cannot access them.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

studechip said:


> Well, they didn't say that ALL of the programming in the last 72 hours would be available!


The implication is that on channels where Restart is available, it would be available.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

jimmie57 said:


> The feature being discussed is entirely different.


How is it entirely different? Surely it is implemented using entirely the same technology and availability is signified with the same notation.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

harsh said:


> How is it entirely different? Surely it is implemented using entirely the same technology and availability is signified with the same notation.


The Rewind feature that most were aware of is just to allow you to back up to the start of a program that is currently playing.
The 72 hour Rewind is to play something that is not in the guide and you missed or just wanted to play again.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

jimmie57 said:


> The Rewind feature that most were aware of is just to allow you to back up to the start of a program that is currently playing.
> The 72 hour Rewind is to play something that is not in the guide and you missed or just wanted to play again.


Seems to me when one adds a descriptive adjective to a feature name, that feature becomes better defined, not something completely different. I expect 72 Hour Rewind to be the next stage of the earlier feature, Rewind.

As to the how, the most intuitive would be extending the guide backward in time. I'd change the background color for time in the past--likely grey for channels that don't 72 Hour rewind. Maybe green or red for items in the past. Hmm... for red/green color blind, that might not work. Maybe yellow? Black? Surely something could be easily implemented that doesn't clutter (cuz you're just scrolling windows of time).

As for how this affects the 14 days of guide, the current limitation is not in the receiver, but in the data. The data streams don't provide more than 14 days of data--partly because given how the data changes beyond 14 days. The receivers could store months of history--if they had the memory. 

Peace,
Tom


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

jimmie57 said:


> What would happen for a person like me that is not connected to the internet with my TV system ?


If you do not have Internet connected you do not have access to the content and would not need the "scroll back" listing of content (since that content is not available).



jimmie57 said:


> The Rewind feature that most were aware of is just to allow you to back up to the start of a program that is currently playing.
> The 72 hour Rewind is to play something that is not in the guide and you missed or just wanted to play again.


It sounds like the feature would work the same way ... miss the beginning of a show and "start over" and the content is streamed over the Internet. Miss a program completely or find it on demand and the content (with limited exceptions) is streamed over the Internet.

It would be good if it WAS an actual rewind -- commercials and all -- of what the channel aired. But DirecTV would need the permission of every channel for such an offering and it would need to be done in a way that the important part of the programming (the commercials) were not missed. Or replacement commercials were shown for that content.

Linking the guide to on demand content (approved by the programmer) seems to work. Linking the channel in the guide to that channel's on demand content can work. A complete guide rewind where most content is not available isn't a good idea.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Just change the name from "72 hours rewind" to "play missed programming" .

Yes, I am aware that both of the features being discussed are facilitated on the internet and not the satellite.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

jimmie57 said:


> Just change the name from "72 hours rewind" to "play missed programming" .
> 
> Yes, I am aware that both of the features being discussed are facilitated on the internet and not the satellite.


Read toms post. He has my idea. Replay TV actually had the guide always go back a day. Never affect how far out it went. And realize when you open the guide you'd always start at real time. 

It wouldn't be cluttered or difficult.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> Read toms post. He has my idea. Replay TV actually had the guide always go back a day. Never affect how far out it went. And realize when you open the guide you'd always start at real time.
> 
> It wouldn't be cluttered or difficult.


Tivo was (is?) the same. It actually frustrates me sometimes that a show just ended and I cannot see what was on just a second ago. Anything past prior to the current half hour block is gone if the show ended already. Especially frustrating when you dealing with sports.

And it is not just DirecTV. Fios has the same "problem."

(As for the 72 hour rewind, I understood it completely. Not sure what everyone is up in arms about. It is a marketing term, not a description.)


----------



## studechip (Apr 16, 2012)

harsh said:


> The implication is that on channels where Restart is available, it would be available.


You can draw whatever inferences you like, although my answer was tongue in cheek, the fact remains that Directv didn't say all programming for the last 72 hours would be available.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

studechip said:


> You can draw whatever inferences you like, although my answer was tongue in cheek, the fact remains that Directv didn't say all programming for the last 72 hours would be available.


The fact is that they listed 42 channels for which programming would be available for the last 72 hours and this list includes the big four broadcast networks.

If they're missing CBS content as Tibber testifies, they're coming up short.


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

inkahauts said:


> Read toms post. He has my idea. Replay TV actually had the guide always go back a day. Never affect how far out it went. And realize when you open the guide you'd always start at real time.
> 
> It wouldn't be cluttered or difficult.


My first DVR was a Replay. One of the coolest "features" (if you want to call it a feature) was that as long as there was "space" in the HDD (not being used by kept recordings) the buffer could be rewound as far back as the drive space allowed, provided the channel hadn't been changed. A true "lookback" feature.


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

They certainly imply it, which just leads to unmet expectations and is just plain bad form.



studechip said:


> You can draw whatever inferences you like, although my answer was tongue in cheek, the fact remains that Directv didn't say all programming for the last 72 hours would be available.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Delroy E Walleye said:


> My first DVR was a Replay. One of the coolest "features" (if you want to call it a feature) was that as long as there was "space" in the HDD (not being used by kept recordings) the buffer could be rewound as far back as the drive space allowed, provided the channel hadn't been changed. A true "lookback" feature.


Replaytv had more features than today's dvrs. IT truly boggles my mind. (I am talking about based on what they had access too, obviously streaming Netflix wasn't around, so they didn't have that stuff, but how it controlled your actual tv viewing was so much better than all of today's dvrs...)


----------



## ffemtreed (Jan 30, 2008)

Yes, I was confused about this last night when I missed the first 30 minutes of Are you Smarter than 5th grader, so I tried to rewind but it only took me to ondemand which didn't have the show available. That is pretty misleading.


----------



## underlord2 (Dec 1, 2006)

Wish the message they sent me told me that it required the internet connection. 150gb AT&T data cap is a no bueno with this or any VOD. :/


----------



## TXD16 (Oct 30, 2008)

jimmie57 said:


> Would those 3 days then take away 3 days in the future?


Why would this part matter? Even if it did "sacrifice" three of the currently fourteen days or so of "future" guide data (not to be confused with actual programming), one cannot watch programming in the future. On the other hand, one can most certainly view programming that has already been aired and archived, be it locally, remotely, or otherwise, which is why this feature, were it to be properly implemented (as in a true 72-hour rewind) would, in my opinion, be quite desirable.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

underlord2 said:


> Wish the message they sent me told me that it required the internet connection. 150gb AT&T data cap is a no bueno with this or any VOD. :/


Can you log in and see how much you have actually used at any point in the month? And have you seen anything that says they are enforcing that? I have yet to see anyone say any of those caps are actually enforced yet.. That's why I ask...


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

AT&T enforces the cap in most areas for legacy DSL customers (150GB) but not so far yet for U-Verse customers (250GB). The caps however are still in the ToS and could be enforced at AT&T's discretion at any given time.

https://www.dslreports.com/forum/r29941531-Does-Att-enforce-DSL-caps

http://www.att.com/esupport/internet/usage.jsp

This story was posted yesterday on DSLReports so I thought I would edit the post to include it.

*AT&T's Latest Claim: Policing Usage Caps Would Hurt Competition*



> In a new filing with the FCC AT&T lawyers argue that conditions aren't necessary because there's no demonstration that caps cause harm, and restricting how AT&T uses caps (or zero rates some services from caps) would hurt competition:
> quote:
> 
> "The record does not support Opponents' request that AT&T be barred from exempting any online video service from any usage-based tracking, metering, or billing in its broadband services," AT&T wrote. "Opponents offer no reason for the Commission to reverse these very recent conclusions and issue a blanket, abstract prohibition that would apply only to AT&T. Doing so would deprive AT&T customers of service offerings tailored to fit their usage and their budget. It would also distort competition by hindering AT&T's efforts to close the gap and compete with cable's higher-speed broadband products."


----------



## prushing (Feb 14, 2007)

so why is Aquarius not available? DTV needs to either enforce that all programing for the last 72 hours is available or change the name


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

A quota 150GB would survive a limited number of stream videos each month. Via DIRECTV, Roku, and youtube I think I'm roughly at 20ish movie length equivalent downloads. Though facebook probably downloads 50 to 100GB each month in my household...

Peace,
Tom


----------



## OlderNDirt (Mar 17, 2007)

I got the message a few days ago and thought WOW!, what a great update!
Then I tried it and realized it was no more then an old, limited on demand system.
I can only hope it is going to develop into what it implies.



raott said:


> "Forgot to set your HD DVR to record a show? 72 Hour Rewind is a new HD DVR feature that lets you immediately watch shows that aired in the past 72 hours. *Now you'll never have to worry about missing a show again*!"
> 
> It's not just gimmicky, it's incredible misleading. Just another example of stretching the truth so much that all it creates is unmet customer expectations.





studechip said:


> Well, they didn't say that ALL of the programming in the last 72 hours would be available! !devil12:


The bolded part in the first quote can only hold true if "ALL of the programming in the last 72 hours" is available.

I've always been a huge DirercTv supporter and defended their service, but this one crossed the line.


----------

